# GEM RTA - Impressions



## Andre

​Arguably the most stunning RTA in the world. The workmanship and finish cannot be beaten. Not inexpensive - R2700 (shipping by courier and customs included) directly from Mark Bugs in Romania. Is the vape worth it? Is it not just another tank with a chimney?

Yes, in my opinion, it is worth it. And the feature, which accomplishes this is the extremely small chamber. Look at the picture below. The build deck in front fits into the chamber with chimney. As you can see, not much space. If you do not fasten the post screws, it touches the top of the chamber and cause a short. Most effective vaporization ever.




​Coiling and wicking the GEM cannot be easier. Lay your coil on the mandrel inside the channel, turn the tails around the posts and fasten - very intuitive and follows the normal tension of the coil. The coil space can take a mandrel of maximum 2.5 mm with 26g Kanthal. Bigger will short against the sides or bottom of the channel. The coil in the picture below is 3 tanks old, about 6 wraps of 27 g Kanthal around a 2.5 mm mandrel - 0.88 ohms measured on the SX Mini (great accuracy from that device). Notice the channel is deeper at the two ends - to tuck in your wick tails, the ends of which lay right on the wicking holes in the chamber.




​Insert your wick. Rayon in the picture, but Cotton Bacon V2 and Native Wicks gave me results as good. Cut the ends around 1 mm out from the channels.




​Wet the wick and tuck in the tails into the deeper parts of the channel and flush with the outside of the build deck. Note the wick shoulders, which this action forms. They say this ensures a place for juice to wick to whilst you are not vaping - which in turn prevents any leaking. I have not had a drop of liquid leak anywhere from the GEM.




​Fill her up via one of the two fill ports at the top. Fill to maximum 90 %. The glass tank takes 4 mm and the stainless one takes 5 ml.




​Some fiddly stuff, as with most RTAs - the small o-rings (easily lost) and the small pins, which you must align with corresponding spaces (build deck and AFC). See first picture for example.

After 4 tanks of different juices from the GEM, the *flavour* imo is better than any other RTA or RDA that I have tried. This is not a high wattage tank, the wick will not be able to keep up, but at between 10 and 12.5 Watts I get the same, if cooler and more flavourful, vape from it than from a Chalice III at around 23 W - the same juice. And the vapour is at least double in volume and of a much finer texture. Many vape at around 20W on the GEM. One or two GEM owners have enlarged the wicking holes slightly.

Next I need to try TC vaping with this combination:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Dubz

Awesome review @Andre. She looks stunning on the SX .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

That does look like a really cool tank actually.. Nice to see you deviating and exploring different areas of vaping @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> That does look like a really cool tank actually.. Nice to see you deviating and exploring different areas of vaping @Andre


Thanks, I always have - but only reported if worthy imo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

@Andre its quite something when you impressed by a tank. That deck is reminiscent of the squape. 
I want one now but that price ouch.
Enjoy sir.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> @Andre its quite something when you impressed by a tank. That deck is reminiscent of the squape.
> I want one now but that price ouch.
> Enjoy sir.


Yeah, very true @Gazzacpt - still way more trouble than a dripper on a squonker, but the vape makes it worth the trouble at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh Man I'm so tempted.. there is no doubt it's the most beautiful tank on the planet! Please don't say any more nice things about it @Andre... especially not if it performs with nickel!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

What a great write up @Andre and super pictures too

Thanks for sharing man 

I have a feeling that this is going to be perfectly suited for nickel builds. Which makes me sad. Lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g

that deck tho'


----------



## HPBotha

ITS SO DAMN PRETTY!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Wow @Andre. Now that's a super write up! You giving us a lot to look forward to!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> ​Arguably the most stunning RTA in the world. The workmanship and finish cannot be beaten. Not inexpensive - R2700 (shipping by courier and customs included) directly from Mark Bugs in Romania. Is the vape worth it? Is it not just another tank with a chimney?
> 
> Yes, in my opinion, it is worth it. And the feature, which accomplishes this is the extremely small chamber. Look at the picture below. The build deck in front fits into the chamber with chimney. As you can see, not much space. If you do not fasten the post screws, it touches the top of the chamber and cause a short. Most effective vaporization ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Coiling and wicking the GEM cannot be easier. Lay your coil on the mandrel inside the channel, turn the tails around the posts and fasten - very intuitive and follows the normal tension of the coil. The coil space can take a mandrel of maximum 2.5 mm with 26g Kanthal. Bigger will short against the sides or bottom of the channel. The coil in the picture below is 3 tanks old, about 6 wraps of 27 g Kanthal around a 2.5 mm mandrel - 0.88 ohms measured on the SX Mini (great accuracy from that device). Notice the channel is deeper at the two ends - to tuck in your wick tails, the ends of which lay right on the wicking holes in the chamber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Insert your wick. Rayon in the picture, but Cotton Bacon V2 and Native Wicks gave me results as good. Cut the ends around 1 mm out from the channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Wet the wick and tuck in the tails into the deeper parts of the channel and flush with the outside of the build deck. Note the wick shoulders, which this action forms. They say this ensures a place for juice to wick to whilst you are not vaping - which in turn prevents any leaking. I have not had a drop of liquid leak anywhere from the GEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Fill her up via one of the two fill ports at the top. Fill to maximum 90 %. The glass tank takes 4 mm and the stainless one takes 5 ml.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Some fiddly stuff, as with most RTAs - the small o-rings (easily lost) and the small pins, which you must align with corresponding spaces (build deck and AFC). See first picture for example.
> 
> After 4 tanks of different juices from the GEM, the *flavour* imo is better than any other RTA or RDA that I have tried. This is not a high wattage tank, the wick will not be able to keep up, but at between 10 and 12.5 Watts I get the same, if cooler and more flavourful, vape from it than from a Chalice III at around 23 W - the same juice. And the vapour is at least double in volume and of a much finer texture. Many vape at around 20W on the GEM. One or two GEM owners have enlarged the wicking holes slightly.
> 
> Next I need to try TC vaping with this combination:




Great Review man! I think if you looking for high end Tanks then maby give this a look its apparently really good also:

http://www.benpaterson.co.uk/ubertoot.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

The GEM clone now available here at Fasttech at a paltry $21.16. If it is anywhere near as good as the authentic it will be a winner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD

Andre said:


> The GEM clone now available here at Fasttech at a paltry $21.16. If it is anywhere near as good as the authentic it will be a winner.



Saw this last night, currently the only tank in my wishlist


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Andre there appears to be an upgrade available soon for your GEM.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> @Andre there appears to be an upgrade available soon for your GEM.



Thanks @Rob Fisher. Looking forward to the upgrade kit. The GEM is an awesome atty. Best flavour, never a leak - ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

